# Islamorada 18 SB



## George Sawley

View attachment 1444
Testing props on our first SB Model. Tohatsu 50 speeds from 36 to 38 mph with 12 gallons of fuel and two persons, more props to test. This is a 12 degree hull with three hatch arrangement on deck. Console goes straight to the floor with a half inch flange, no cooler. 12 degree boat is rated to 90 hp. The 2 degree boat will be rated for a 70 hp.


----------



## George Sawley

A couple more shots from the weekend.


----------



## LOUMan

any pics of the hatches? also whats the price range


----------



## George Sawley

Sorry for the delayed response. This is our new SB deck, the deck can go on our 2 and 12 degree hulls.
Price for boat, motor and trailer is $49,000 with a 50 Tohatsu and Galvanized Ramlin trailer. This boat can also be done in a side console. This is our lightest and most balanced boat to date. Speeds of 38 mph and drafting less then 7". with the 50. We are in the process of revamping our site to show all the standard equipment as well as options.


----------



## grovesnatcher

Very nice


----------



## fjmaverick

Must fly with a 90


----------



## iMacattack

Hey George, 

Nice looking boat. For the quality you guys build that's a great price. 

Got a question, It's a little hard to see on my laptop. What that black box in the bilge in the last picture you put up?

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Sabalon

It's the bilge access. 




iMacattack said:


> Hey George,
> 
> Nice looking boat. For the quality you guys build that's a great price.
> 
> Got a question, It's a little hard to see on my laptop. What that black box in the bilge in the last picture you put up?
> 
> Cheers
> Jan


----------



## George Sawley

iMacattack said:


> Hey George,
> 
> Nice looking boat. For the quality you guys build that's a great price.
> 
> Got a question, It's a little hard to see on my laptop. What that black box in the bilge in the last picture you put up?
> 
> Cheers
> Jan


Hi Jan

That is a drain box, it connects to the drain in the lower deck to keep the back compartment dry. We were running the boat without drains plumbed so you can see a little soapy water in there in the photo, The round cap screws off so you can access the bilge pump. 

G


----------



## George Sawley

fjmaverick said:


> Must fly with a 90


We hit 45 mph so far with a F70 Yamaha.


----------



## iMacattack

George Sawley said:


> Hi Jan
> 
> That is a drain box, it connects to the drain in the lower deck to keep the back compartment dry. We were running the boat without drains plumbed so you can see a little soapy water in there in the photo, The round cap screws off so you can access the bilge pump.
> 
> G


Thanks George. It was hard to see. Almost looked like the oil catch bin I use when I change the oil on my truck. Figured you wouldn't be running three gallons of Rotella 15w 40 diesel oil. Lol

Thanks for the reply. 

Cheers


----------



## George Sawley

We are going to have a Snake Bight SS at the St. Petersburg Boat show this coming weekend. Come by check it out!


----------



## Net 30

When are you going to update your website with pricing, options, detailed pics etc.?


----------



## George Sawley

Probably after we get a few more boats out the door.


----------



## obrientimm

George Sawley said:


> Probably after we get a few more boats out the door.


Will you be able to add a tunnel for us Texas guys?


----------



## EdK13

Laguna Madre Edition has a tunnel.


----------



## George Sawley

obrientimm said:


> Will you be able to add a tunnel for us Texas guys?


https://www.facebook.com/ChittumSkiffs/photos/pcb.1085573441533335/1085571258200220/?type=3&theater


----------



## George Sawley

We will have two skiffs at the Stuart Show this weekend. 

https://www.facebook.com/ChittumSki...heater&notif_t=like&notif_id=1484262288252464


----------



## Tx_Whipray

George Sawley said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ChittumSkiffs/photos/pcb.1085573441533335/1085571258200220/?type=3&theater


What is the hole shot like on that hull? How much water do you need to get it up?


----------



## jsnipes

@Tx_Whipray - not sure exactly but it planes off super level, esp compared to the Mav's I have been in. There's a bunch of videos where you can see almost no bow rise when you plane off. Was one of the more noteworthy things I saw when I test drove the 2 degree version.


----------



## Fritz

I had a test ride in this boat recently with George. The boat had the F70 Yamaha on it and if flat ran away from my F90 powered 17' HPX V. I saw 46 on the GPS and the acceleration was great. It also poled very well and much shallower then I'm accustomed to. The Islamorada is a very impressive skiff!


----------



## LOUMan

I think its the best or one of the best skiffs in market. Wish I can justify the price.


----------



## George Sawley

View attachment 5959


----------



## George Sawley

We have considered doing a break down of cost per part to sell a build your own boat package. Basically a boat in a box. Seem a lot of folks like to do garage projects and what better to start with a proven hull design. Any thoughts?


----------



## Fritz

George Sawley said:


> We have considered doing a break down of cost per part to sell a build your own boat package. Basically a boat in a box. Seem a lot of folks like to do garage projects and what better to start with a proven hull design. Any thoughts?


I like that idea! Have you considered building a fiberglass (economy) version of the boat or maybe offering the parts at different price/weight points?


----------



## Blue Zone

George Sawley said:


> We have considered doing a break down of cost per part to sell a build your own boat package. Basically a boat in a box. Seem a lot of folks like to do garage projects and what better to start with a proven hull design. Any thoughts?


I'd say this is an excellent idea; car companies are doing it and it seems to work. It's one thing to have an option list, but you kinda have to add that cost up on the back of an envelope. I do think you should calculate it in a way that the more options you have the cost per option goes down a bit in total. In other words, if your options exceed x$ you receive a discount of y%. My reason for mentioning this is that you run the risk of people buying a bare hull and bastardizing it on their own. Quality and cost of switches, controls and deck hardware etc. can vary significantly, so may be you should include different options in those smaller details as well.

I mentioned this before, but I really like the step box cooler you made on one of the boats built into the forward bulkhead; I think you should include that as an option. I had a picture of this somewhere and can't find it; can you post that photo for me? I want to put this on my Challenger project and I would like to show it to the guy doing the renovation. Thanks


----------



## George Sawley

Blue Zone said:


> I'd say this is an excellent idea; car companies are doing it and it seems to work. It's one thing to have an option list, but you kinda have to add that cost up on the back of an envelope. I do think you should calculate it in a way that the more options you have the cost per option goes down a bit in total. In other words, if your options exceed x$ you receive a discount of y%. My reason for mentioning this is that you run the risk of people buying a bare hull and bastardizing it on their own. Quality and cost of switches, controls and deck hardware etc. can vary significantly, so may be you should include different options in those smaller details as well.
> 
> I mentioned this before, but I really like the step box cooler you made on one of the boats built into the forward bulkhead; I think you should include that as an option. I had a picture of this somewhere and can't find it; can you post that photo for me? I want to put this on my Challenger project and I would like to show it to the guy doing the renovation. Thanks


----------



## George Sawley

We have sold a couple boats unrigged now and found that we spend to much time on the phone walking buyers threw the process and parts list. It might take us a little time to put together but see what you are saying. 

The forward step/ cooler was a one off part on a side console. It was made by cutting up our center console cooler and fairing it in. Cool part but time consuming to build. We should have made a mold off of it but did not think it would be a big seller.


----------



## George Sawley

Fritz said:


> I like that idea! Have you considered building a fiberglass (economy) version of the boat or maybe offering the parts at different price/weight points?


No we have not, its counter productive to the design and brand. I would rather see lightweight and strong skiffs out in the world then heavy over built and cheap.


----------



## George Sawley

We will be doing demo rides in Islamorada starting Friday afternoon thru Sunday evening at the Lorelei. We will have a 12 degree hull in the water and a 2 degree at the Nautical Flea Market at Founders Park.


----------



## George Sawley

This is the skiff we will have at the Lorelei 24th thru the 26th. Come experience the difference. 954-224-1740


----------

